# ACES Train



## Ben (Jul 13, 2012)

Was the ACES train considered "part of" the NJ Transit system -- would it show up in its schedules and maps?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Jul 13, 2012)

Ben said:


> Was the ACES train considered "part of" the NJ Transit system -- would it show up in its schedules and maps?


I don't think so.


----------



## AlanB (Jul 13, 2012)

ACES was considered part of NJT, and it was operated by NJT. Amtrak however handled the ticketing for it, because NJT had no way to charge for a premium class, so they had to contract Amtrak to do that. Not sure if they ever put it on the map, but the schedule I believe was online.

Of course that's all academic now, since the service has been officially cancelled.


----------



## jis (Jul 14, 2012)

No. ACES was *not* part of the NJT system. It was a service operated for the Atlantic City CRDA by NJT. The OBS was from ACES not NJT. Only core operating staff was NJT. The cars are not owned by NJT. The locos were leased from NJT by ACES.


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 19, 2012)

Reviving an old topic, but what happened to the ACES fleet?


----------



## jis (Aug 20, 2012)

The cars are gathering dust at Mickey Mouse Club, and NJT is looking to sell the four P40s that are odd balls in its fleet, and not needed anymore.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 20, 2012)

Wonder if Amtrak would want them back, if the price was right.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 20, 2012)

jis said:


> The cars are gathering dust at Mickey Mouse Club, and NJT is looking to sell the four P40s that are odd balls in its fleet, and not needed anymore.


You might know this... OF course everyone knows of the Mickey Mouse Club.... One of the Hoboken trains I took in the morning usually made an employee stop there.

But what was S & I? I was told it was a specific unit within MMC. I only know of it from the painting on the hand breaks, but otherwise....

Thanks.


----------



## jis (Aug 20, 2012)

AutoTrDvr said:


> But what was S & I? I was told it was a specific unit within MMC. I only know of it from the painting on the hand breaks, but otherwise....


Not sure, but something like "Safety and Inspection" appears to fit the bill. Just a random guess.


----------



## AutoTrDvr (Aug 20, 2012)

jis said:


> AutoTrDvr said:
> 
> 
> > But what was S & I? I was told it was a specific unit within MMC. I only know of it from the painting on the hand breaks, but otherwise....
> ...


No worries. Some of them were painted "S & I," some were painted "MMC," and yet some were painted "Pt. Morris" if they were done there. I even think I saw a couple of "Dovers."


----------



## battalion51 (Aug 22, 2012)

The disadvantage NJT has is that almost every commuter road in the country runs on EMDs, and the GEs would be oddballs in their inventory too. It also doesn't help that they're one of four commuter roads (NJT, MNRR, SEPTA, MARC) that really have height restrictions to worry about, and would be good candidates to buy the stock.


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2012)

MARC has height restrictions? Is that why they have a fleet of MP36s? 

Shore Line East is the one that already uses P40s. Either Amtrak or ConnDOT could pick them up.


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Aug 23, 2012)

battalion51 said:


> 1345690104[/url]' post='388977']The disadvantage NJT has is that almost every commuter road in the country runs on EMDs, and the GEs would be oddballs in their inventory too. It also doesn't help that they're one of four commuter roads (NJT, MNRR, SEPTA, MARC) that really have height restrictions to worry about, and would be good candidates to buy the stock.


NJT has height restrictions but LIRR doesn't? Are the East River Tunnels that much bigger?


----------



## jis (Aug 23, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> battalion51 said:
> 
> 
> > 1345690104[/url]' post='388977']The disadvantage NJT has is that almost every commuter road in the country runs on EMDs, and the GEs would be oddballs in their inventory too. It also doesn't help that they're one of four commuter roads (NJT, MNRR, SEPTA, MARC) that really have height restrictions to worry about, and would be good candidates to buy the stock.
> ...


Strictly speaking LIRR's height restriction is the same but loading gauge restriction is a little less tight than NJT/Amtrak due to certain issues at the tunnel mouth at the {Penn Station end of the Hudson Tubes. That is why NJT MLVs are tapered at the top while LIRR's aren't. The LIRR MLVs are not allowed to go west of Penn Station through the Hudson Tunnels.

MARC has no height restrictions that require them to use something like P40s. They use MP36s which will not fit through height restrictions that NJT, Amtrak, LIRR and MNRR face in the New York area.


----------

